# stalled labour?



## nicole1993 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place. My cat is 2 years old, she is predominantly a house cat but the two times she has managed to get outside she has fallen pregnant (she's being done once these kittens are old enough) her first labour was a breeze, no problems and she did so well.. We kept a kitten from that litter, and through this pregnancy she has been quite agitated with him and always batting him away until this morning, I came down and she was allowing him to feed off her! I knew it was time so I separated the two of them and soon after she went into labour.. She gave birth to 1 kitten about 2 hours ago, everything fine she ate the placenta and is very attentive to the little one, but the contractions have stopped and she keeps leaving the box. Another problem is that I have to stay with her as every time I leave the room she follows me.. I'm certain there is at least 3 more kittens inside of her.. So my question is really is this normal? Its just soo different to her last labour... She is accepting food and drinking... Thanks in advance and sorry if this doesn't make sense I'm just soo worried!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll just repeat what my vet said to me on Sunday afternoon when I called him which was - "leave her be, it's just interrupted labour. So long as she's fine in herself and reasonably relaxed. Call me and bring her down only if she begins to constantly contract/push without success". I knew he would say that but it never stops me calling just to hear him say it!

She had started contractions at noon, had the first kitten at 1.45pm, the second at 5.30pm, third 6.45 pm and the final two virtually at the same time at 9.30pm. In between times, she had eaten several meals, played, slept and generally just mooched around.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can only agree with @gskinner123 - it's not unusual, just a matter of watch and wait


----------



## nicole1993 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you both, I think because her first litter was soo fast I worry


----------



## nicole1993 (Aug 6, 2015)

She's just delivered another kitten, she seems more relaxed now, thanks again!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope all continues well, and please, please get her spayed before she has any more kittens.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

nicole1993 said:


> Another problem is that I have to stay with her as every time I leave the room she follows me..


Why would you leave her? I just stay until all is done, however long it takes.

Hope the rest of her labour continued on normally. Look into getting the kittens neutered at the same time as mum to ensure the cycle of breeding stops.


----------



## nicole1993 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, just to update she delivered her final kitten at 10:59 last night, mother and all 6 kittens are doing well. Thank you everyone for you replies.


When I said leave her I meant go into a different room, sort the children out etc.. I would never leave the house while she was in labour.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad all went well, thank you for the update._


----------

